# Watch Part Pen Must See!!!!



## Mike@CSUSA (Dec 12, 2012)

Jr. Gent 2 with Carbon Fiber watch part pen with blanks from Capt G. The detail on this pen is incredible!


----------



## NotURMailman (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not sure how I feel about the watch part pens.

But I do like how that blank is laid out, and the pen is nicely done!


----------



## Haynie (Dec 12, 2012)

For some reason I never get tired of seeing the Captain's blanks.  Nice shape too.


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Dec 12, 2012)

I allway drool when I see one of these watch pens.


----------



## ugrad (Dec 12, 2012)

I love these watch pens and yours is a cracker, I think the watch pen blanks are the most striking of the blanks that encapsulate something. How do you bend the cogs, do you apply heat to them?

Regards
Peter


----------



## Dalepenkala (Dec 12, 2012)

Really cool pen!  I'm a watch nut to start with.  I take it you made the blank???  If not I where did you get the blank?

Thanks!


----------



## Lenny (Dec 12, 2012)

Fabulous! I love it!
The Capt. makes a great watch pen blank and you turned it proud ....err, I should say you did it proud and turned it perfectly! 

On my list of "hope to turn someday".


----------



## eldee (Dec 12, 2012)

Very nice looking pen, and another great blank from the Captain.


----------



## chriselle (Dec 12, 2012)

And the Rolex upgrade no less..very nice.  The Capt blanks are really top shelf.


----------



## kronewi (Dec 12, 2012)

Love it. Excellent work!!!


----------



## watch_art (Dec 12, 2012)

Wasn't there an issue with copyright of this idea a while back?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 12, 2012)

You cannot copyrite a product such as a pen :This from smallbusinessfindLaw.com




Copyright protects "original works of authorship" that are "fixed" in a tangible form of expression. Examples of works in a "fixed" form are: a story written down on paper, a computer program saved on a disk, or a song recorded on tape. Copyrightable works include the following categories: 
<LI type=1>literary works; 
musical works, including any accompanying words
dramatic works, including any accompanying music
pantomimes and choreographic works
pictorial, graphic, and sculptural works
motion pictures and other audiovisual works
sound recordings
architectural works
These categories should be viewed broadly. For example, computer programs and most "compilations" may be registered as "literary works"; maps and architectural plans may be registered as "pictorial, graphic, and sculptural works."




watch_art said:


> Wasn't there an issue with copyright of this idea a while back?


----------



## watch_art (Dec 12, 2012)

Hmmm...
But then what about this?

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/public-apology-59012/


> After being called out for claiming the "work" as my own by Mr. Gross (I actually did make the pen from watch parts) I must formally acknowledge that my pen ("my" being the pen I made not my idea) is not of an original idea by me. Apparently, while there is no patent on pen, there is a copyright by Barry Gross, since he is the first person to put watch parts on a pen and cast in resin. There is also a copyright on casting cigar labels, bottle caps, and flies (fishing) by Mr. Gross. I have unintentionally caused damage to the livelihood of Mr. Gross. Out of respect, I will not be sharing any pictures of pens that I make that might infringe on someone's livelihood or claim any work as my own original idea. I really thought that in regards to pen making, there are very few original ideas. I just wonder if segmenting, resin casting, and bullet cartridge pens are copyrighted because I have made and sold these too.
> 
> Thank you all for your compliments, I do appreciate it and feel that is a just reward for a lot of time spent on these watch pens (about 8 hours each one.......but not my idea). Thanks again, and I really do feel bad for stirring this hornet's nest.
> 
> Jeff Tate


----------



## Lenny (Dec 12, 2012)

Lets not go THERE again!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the kick in the head, your 100% right Lenny , lets just say Mike you did GaptG very proud.





Lenny said:


> Lets not go THERE again!


----------



## LouCee (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks great Mike! Thanks for showing it.


----------



## Jim Burr (Dec 12, 2012)

The carbon fiber is a great background...great job!!


----------



## wizard (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! I love Gary's creations!! You both did a great job!!


----------



## tkbarron (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow, very hypnotic!  I love the detail.

Tom


----------



## 76winger (Dec 13, 2012)

Stunning. I really like the watch part pens and the Rolex ones really stand out.


----------

